# Not Authorised!



## StevetS (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi,

I'm trying to respond to an in-forum email thread on the spare key group buy and found I can't reply to the last email I received on it. I get this message:



> We are sorry, but you are not authorised to use this feature. You may have just registered here and may need to participate more to be able to use this feature.


I've 7 or 8 emails back and forth between myself and another member and just had some info I wanted to pass along but can't seem to do it!

Just wondering if I've upset someone . . . . .


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

new rules, under a certain post count PM and FS section is prohibited - you need to get your post count up or join TTOC 

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=214609


----------



## StevetS (Feb 26, 2011)

Seems a bit harsh! I look through the forum most lunchtimes at work (just don't normally log in being a work pc and all). Normally only post if I've got something particular to say - don't want a post a load of inane comments (or spam the forums) just for the sake of it.

Mind, i have been meaning to join for proper for a while. . . . .


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

StevetS said:


> Mind, i have been meaning to join for proper for a while. . . . .


Hi Steve, Click the link & join up, & have full access, only £10. You know you want to. :wink:

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... 4b245bfbc0

Hoggy.


----------



## StevetS (Feb 26, 2011)

Oki - Done it!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

StevetS said:


> Oki - Done it!


Hi Steve, Congratulations. Once you get you membership No. follow the link/instructions to get your membership banner displayed.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
Hoggy.


----------

